# Tyrian PDF, plus thier intergalactic adventures!!! Army Journal.



## CardanoPB (Jun 7, 2008)

So I played an imperial gunline years back when Cadian plastics where brand new. You know this army, maybe you played it. Tons of troops, missle launchers everywhere, stripped bare Russes and basalisks in the back corners. This was in third, so it went something like: 1-Don't move, 2-Own the shooting phase, 3-As long as you didn't play against khorne or rhino rush.... WIN!!!!. This army soon got old and tedious to play, so I donated it to a local comic shop as a house army. Years after after having played 'nids to devistating results, and after the long and trying process of figureing out how to play a not broken marine force (which will actually win most often than not) i came back to the guard when Codex: Witch Hunters was released. I had this awsome idea to make a Codex: Cityfight army that was supported by sisters. Made, and almost painted 2 squads of guard, and some more sisters. Then the patriotic duty called. After three years overseas, now stationed in the US with more free time than I can wave a chainsword at, I look at those dusty GW model cases and think........
To be fair, I have continued to work on my Marines, and picked up Orks along the line. There will be seperate posts for those. This is all about the Imperial 'boots in the sand', althoug I decided to take those few Cityfight guys and translate that idea into Cities of Death. Which of course means tedious urban camo.
Goals:
First Post- Pictures of the ten old (three+ years ago) guardsmen in various stakes of painting, the griffon that was to be the design for two more, and a little fluff/rational for the army. 
Second Post- Give you what I have been working on to fill out an urban force. This is the juicy stuff. Think Jin-Roh and Rough Riders that do not suck.
Third Post- Snipers that stand more than three foot at attention and some SoB count as that totally rule.
First order of buisiness, figure out how to post pics on this forum!!

PS.. add. Umm. It's been a decade (really since I wrote html), so is there any easier way in todays age to make a page with pics, then post links to those pics?

Here goes: these should be some links to a host
http://cardanopb.fortunecity.com/index.html
does not work in IE, but netscape and opera both load fine. The guys with fancy bases are finished, or damn close to it.

PPS. The entire army will be solid slug oriented. Meaning Autocannons, missle launchrs, autoguns, heavy stubbers. All anti armor will be accomplsihed with melta tech (which is a vialble-ish tech). This is refelcitve of the army fluff and of plain basic science. Info on both later. I'll try not to go on rant unitl (if) anyone shows interest.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds interesting so far 

The easiest way to post pictures in threads is to host the image somewhere else and link to it, that said I will explain what most of us do.

Go to http://photobucket.com/ and get a free account, then click on upload images on the left somewhere. You should then see another icon that says upload images 'choose files' or something similar, click that and it allows you to search for images on your pc. Once you select one it will upload it for you, and all you have to do is click the line that says 'IMG Code' and it will say copied in a yellow box by your cursor.

Then simply paste into your message to have an image in your post.

Hope that helps, if unsure just ask and I, or others, will clarify


----------



## CardanoPB (Jun 7, 2008)

Here are pics of the old guys. One thing that may be under revision is the color scheme. It is very urban, but also very drab. Although that is a good thing for camo.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They look cool. If you still want to use images rather than links you have three options:

Of the photobucket links the one that says IMG Code will do this for you, so just use that link, or,

If you type







after your link it will achieve the same result.

Or finally, when making the post if you click the yellow square with two mountains in it above your post it opens a link window, paste your image link in there and click ok, voila.


----------



## CardanoPB (Jun 7, 2008)

*More guys*

The force is a city fight one, and this makes a Guard commander consider his big gun policy. LOS is a finite commidity, so if you don't need it all the better. This also means that dominance of fire lanes is a tactical advantage. The origianl idea for the fire lanes was Russ exterminators with HB sponsons and hull mount. Under 4th that allowed one to park this tank behind a building, then pull out into an intersection and be able to fire it's TL Autocannons, three heavy bolts and a heavy stubber. It could then set there and in relative safety just wait for infanty to step up for a shooting. Now in fifth, that can't happen, so I'm not sure what I will do about fire lane dominance. As for ordinance, I took the path of no LOS. Mortar teams and Griffons. Here is one made out of a basalisk, a bit damaged in the trip over the drink. 








All I did here was chop the barrel, move the platform down to the bottom hull slot, and cleverly turn the track guards into an armor plate for the gun. Just like that you have 75 points of dirt cheap anti infantry, pinning ordanance, almost anywhere death. At those points I think I will take three.
Next up are the test models I did for my stand in sisters. Now I love the sister's models, but I just feel that they didn't really fit alongside the guardsmen for my army's fluff. 








They are a chop of SM greaves, scout upper legs, cadian torsos, scout arms, custom helmets and various bolter conversions. Here we have the pinical of the armor progression in the army:
Standard cadian flack armor -> Elite armor with guantlets, rebreathers, comat boots and extended torso armor -> That plus greaves, pualdrens and thigh armor. The heavy armor is meant to have a very lopsided appearance, which allows optimum wieght, but on the profile presented to ememy fire is a near total armor shell. Also I am toying around with the idea of putting armor sheilds on the guns similar to those that appear in Army of Two.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

A nice colour scheme and some cool conversions, good luck and I will be watching this closely.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice conversions. Also I like your old boys. Nothing wrong with grey though.

How many of these sister substitutes are you going to have?


----------



## CardanoPB (Jun 7, 2008)

I was thinking of slowly building up to having a full ally chart of the Brothers of Battle!!. The use for them would be to all mount up in rhinos and carry only assualt weapons (3 storm bolters to a squad), and use them for objective take and holders. That would let the guardsmen and all thier fancy weapons rove around the table flushing out buildings and poping tanks. Bad news, over the next week or so I won't be able to post any more pictures or make progress painting. I live in Key West and the island is about to get erased, so I have to evacuate up north. Crap part is that I'm gonna have to leave all my models behind, so hopefully Ike is aslo a imperial guard player and decides not to wipe out my appartment. So for a hold over I give WIP prototype bike for rough riders.








I wanted to keep it with that 'imperial tech' feeling, so I used a very stripped SM bike. At the same time it has to remain lighter than any other bike it the game, as it really dosn't count as a bike and dosn't confer the toughness mod. Hopefully when it's done they won't look like cheesily repackaged SM bikes like the new scout bikes. Anyone esle notice how it's just got some of the tire armor removed and a toothless chain sword for the fork?








And there is the WIP service rifle, autogun technology. Soon to come are the service pistol and the heavy stubbers. The army uses only solid slug technology, except for meltaguns and flamers. Becuse.. well.. I like them too much to cut them out.


----------



## CardanoPB (Jun 7, 2008)

Alright, the box of paints came in the mail. I wanted to play around with making a paint scheme that was fast, easy and good looking while keeping with the urban feel. Here are the results
















one each with and without flash. Those little sploth/dots take forever to paint, so I left them out this go. While it dosn't really show in the pics, I think the color transitions are much nicer on the new one (without fancy base). Plus the new one is super easy and fast. Foundation color then black wash then highlight color. Done. If I do stick with this then the special troops will get an extra camo pattern kinda like the cadians/kasrkins deal from the codex, only with less conflicting colors. Lemme know what you think of the change.


----------



## CardanoPB (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is a test model for the 'Brothers of Battle'








Not sure about this scheme. The model looks very kerberos panzer cop-ish. I think I'm going to do a model more in that mode and then compare


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

wow i really like your autogun. The brother of battle would be a great plastic stormtrooper as well.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

I really like the idea of that brother of battle,may I borrow this idea for some GoW C.O.G troopers?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This thread is more suited to a project log therefore:

Moved to Ongoing Projects.


----------



## CardanoPB (Jun 7, 2008)

@Brother.
Sure. A run down of the bits:
-SM greaves lower leg, chopped at knee
-SM scout upper legs, chopped to match greaves
-cadian torso
-Left shoulder pad from the Champion model in the command squad
-Right shoulder pad with eagle also from command squad (I use these to signify ranking members)
-arms are a combo of scout arms with bolter, right sholder corners chopped to match cadian shoulder pad; and some cadian arms for pose variety
Green stuffed left thigh armor, rebreather and helmet mod, for the cadian arms sculpted to match the guantlet worn by scouts, and sculpt for a second thorax armor plate.
-Storm bolters from pintle mounts on rhinos with an extra barrel and a combat knife handle
Most of the bits can be cost effectivey (in comparison) aquired by mashing a few boxes of scouts with a box of cadians. But the supply of extra SM greaves and the shoulder pads must come from a bits supplier, at a cost that makes rolling an entire army of them improbable.
One of the current projects is a rhino for them, which will resemble a FW Repressor. That is a good project for now as I am held up on making more of them while I do a large batch of custom bases, which may be appearing as a tutorial soon!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks :biggrin:

Brother Wulox


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I really like them. I don't think the grey is too drab at all, it really fits the model.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

EEK i dont want to see this thread die, im enjoying it!


----------

